# How long have you been in remission?



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I was treated with anti-thyroid meds for 18 months when my Graves went into remission. That was about a year and 3 months ago when I stopped. My thyroid was last tested in March and I don't have my exact numbers currently but they were all stable and good. Now I'm feeling a little panicky as I think it's creeping back. 
Before I was originally diagnosed I went hypo right before I went hyper. I did feel slightly hypo for the last couple of months but now that is changing. Sadly I'm in a new area and haven't found a great endocrinologists yet. I need to hurry.

How long did you stay in remission without meds?

Also I have to say Thanks to this group, I haven't posted in almost three years and I was able to find all my information on here that will be super helpful as I have divorced, moved 4 times and remarried since last posting.

Thanks!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I remember you! Glad to hear life has gotten better for you - since your divorce.

Remission is a tricky thing - just having "normal labs" does not mean remission.

Did they test TSI and TPO antibodies as well to confirm remission?

I know of 1-2 other people claiming remission and they do tend to dip in and out of active disease - whether it be hypo or hyper. One person I know of has been on Tapazole over 20 years. Sometimes remaining on a low dose of tapazole is all it takes to remain stable. The other has more issues with going hypo rather than hyper


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Lov, I remember you too!

My last test did not test for antibodies, so that is definitively something I need to address at my next appt. I have felt more hypo then hyper until recently. So far hyper symptoms aren't consistent but they're there.

I absolutely hate having to find another endo I can trust but I don't want to pretend the problem will magically go away.

Thanks for your response!


----------

